# deAutoLED: Interior LEDs for every Touareg Model & Year - Reverse LEDs - License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Plug & Play - Lifetime Warranty - Free Ship



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 

We have everything you need to make your entire Touareg even better. 

*With our interior LED Kit – you can choose from red, blue or white footwell LEDs-includes EVERY bulb you need to make your interior completely LED!*

Interior LEDs for the 02-06(t1)

Interior LEDs for the 07-09(t2)

Interior LEDs for the 2010-current(t3)

Features of our LEDs:
-Lifetime Warranty
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or "glow" after you shut off your car
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Plug and Play

*Don't forget about your exterior - all our LEDs are bright and error free:*

Reverse LEDs

License Plate LEDs

Puddle LEDs 

Side Markers










If you are looking for an LED we don't have, we can create it for you - contact us at anytime:
http://deAutoKey.com/contact


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

FYI guys the reverse LEDs do not work for the 2008 Touaregs, from my research after getting the bulbs that wont work, these might work for 2011 and up Touaregs that have LEDs from factory, but doesn't work for all models/years as advertised. Waiting to hear back from them, have to return them.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> FYI guys the reverse LEDs do not work for the 2008 Touaregs, from my research after getting the bulbs that wont work, these might work for 2011 and up Touaregs that have LEDs from factory, but doesn't work for all models/years as advertised. Waiting to hear back from them, have to return them.


Sorry about the mix up, it seems that 2011+ Touareg requires the LED you received, but we have the other LED model we can send you for the 2008.

We sent you an email and we will get the right one out to you on Monday with a tracking #.

Sorry again for the inconvenience.

The website's reverse listing has been updated as it seems every year they alternated which reverse LEDs they used.

New Updated Reverse LEDs!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

new amber rear turn signals:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Why cant the license plate LEDs be shipped to Canada?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> Why cant the license plate LEDs be shipped to Canada?


They can, they ship daily to Canada, you just have to contact them for a shipping quote:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dookay said:


> Almost all of my interior is LED stock. Can I just order footwells? Can I just order front turn signals? Puddle lamps?


Yes - all LEDs here:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-touareg-all-years-trims

If you need an LED you don't see, just let us know the bulb type and we can help you.

Thank you


----------



## BTownB04 (Jun 17, 2004)

2014 Touareg R-line foglights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BTownB04 said:


> 2014 Touareg R-line foglights?


Yes, we have fogs for the Touareg - we have that as a 9006 - so these will work:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line

I'd just make sure by checking that is what you have.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dookay said:


> Can you point me to the link for the footwell LEDs? Can't seem to find them. Also, they are dimmable, correct?


Hi, do you have the pin style LED footwells or the 194 glass bulb - the 194 glass bulb is here:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

If you have the pin style they will look similar to the audi or mk7, both are different and we would need a photo to confirm which model you need.
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out this great review of our interior LED kit!

*With our interior LED Kit – you can choose from red, blue or white footwell LEDs-includes EVERY bulb you need to make your interior completely LED!*

Interior LEDs for the 02-06(t1)

Interior LEDs for the 07-09(t2)

Interior LEDs for the 2010-current(t3)



thisbenguy said:


> LED's from DeAutoKey.com
> 
> INSTALLATION
> For the door puddle lights, the footwell lights and the trunk lights the install we pretty straight forward. Some care did need to be taken because once you remove the light assembly, there is a metal cover behind the plastic lens that needs to be removed by slightly bending the metal away from the plastic clips. This was accomplished with a small flat head screwdriver, also the only tool I needed for the entire installation. In the light on the lift gate also has a different metal retainer than the others, but it was obvious how it came apart.
> ...





thisbenguy said:


>





thisbenguy said:


>


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys really need to work on shipping to canada....had full interior kit for my 12 treg, h15 bulbs and led license plate ones ready but no shipping to me so


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

crtdimark said:


> You guys really need to work on shipping to canada....had full interior kit for my 12 treg, h15 bulbs and led license plate ones ready but no shipping to me so


Hi, thanks for contacting us - we just ask you to contact us for a shipping quote, if you let us know the items you want we can send you a quote/invoice:

http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs are an investment.
Check out www.deAutoLED.com to see all our LEDs available! 

LEDs:
-Are an upgrade to any car
-Creates a more appealing & modern look to your car
-Are safer and creates a more enjoyable riding experience 

-Our LEDs come with a Lifetime Warranty!

This is one of the few mods that will normally add to your car’s resale value!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean smooth OEM fade in/out with all of our Interior LEDs including trunk LEDs! 
-our LEDs also WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Complete interior LED kit have everything you need to LED out your car!
-Fade in/out like OEM: NO HASH ON/OFF!
-Clean white no blue or yellow tint
-Labeled in anti-static bags for an easy install
-Works with car's MFD (car controls)
-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping

2002-06 (T1):
http://deautokey.com/product/touareg-2002-06-t1-full-17pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

2007-09 (T2):
http://deautokey.com/product/touareg-2007-09-t2-full-17pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

2010+ (T3):
http://deautokey.com/product/touare...-21pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-touareg-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference with our LEDs and Customer service! Free shipping and lifetime warranty on all LEDs/HIDs!











www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

I'm looking to upgrade the stock 9006 fog light bulbs to match my stock hid headlights. What do you recommend? I tried to search on your page under shop by model 14 Touareg but didn't see anything listed for the fogs. I don't want to have any issues with error message. Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BMAN said:


> I'm looking to upgrade the stock 9006 fog light bulbs to match my stock hid headlights. What do you recommend? I tried to search on your page under shop by model 14 Touareg but didn't see anything listed for the fogs. I don't want to have any issues with error message. Thanks


Sorry for the confusion, not everything is under all the car categories - some are in universal listings but these will work and they always matched OEM:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen


For example the same bulbs are installed in these models that came with OEM headlight xenon/leds - atlas / passat / gti / jetta:


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Thanks for the info. Could I use 9006 hid kit with warning canceller like these? If so the cornering feature will still work? Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BMAN said:


> Thanks for the info. Could I use 9006 hid kit with warning canceller like these? If so the cornering feature will still work? Thanks


Our LED kits do not need those, they come with resistors, they work just like your OEM bulbs do now - that is why our kits are very popular, we don't have these common issues you see with the cheaper LED kits:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

If you have any questions let us know


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Our LED kits do not need those, they come with resistors, they work just like your OEM bulbs do now - that is why our kits are very popular, we don't have these common issues you see with the cheaper LED kits:
> http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen
> 
> If you have any questions let us know


The reason I ask is I already have this setup and wanted to know if they would work? If so I can use what I have and buy other items from you. Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BMAN said:


> The reason I ask is I already have this setup and wanted to know if they would work? If so I can use what I have and buy other items from you. Thanks


We are sorry for any confusion, can you please email [email protected] with your past order and question, they can confirm if you can use it but there should be no issue.

Thank you


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are sorry for any confusion, can you please email [email protected] with your past order and question, they can confirm if you can use it but there should be no issue.
> 
> Thank you


OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on the last big sale of the year - visit www.deAutoLED.com

All orders will ship Tuesday 12/26 with a tracking #!

& as always - FREE SHIPPING withing the US!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our LEDs are tested to 100% work in your car to be bright and work without error! See the difference vs random LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We want to share a deAutoLED facebook group created by some of our amazing customers! You can ask questions, find DIYs, and be the FIRST in on the best deals and new products! *

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to check out our plug and play Trunk LED strip
-48 bright white LEDs (also available in red on drop down)
-includes all adapters - simply plug it into your OEM housing and run the 48 LEDs anywhere in your trunk

*It is that simple - LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models






Fits all Car model:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What is your fog LED preference?
We have a LED for everyone.

Solid Yellow [ Product Link ]
Solid White [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen with Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen without Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]

With 4 brand new bright models you cannot go wrong.

Note – all LEDs are in the same brightness range so you will not sacrifice brightness if choose one over the other.

-Endless positive feedback and our guarantee has you covered so you can purchase with confidence
-Large spread of light on the road for better coverage and visibility
-These will shine bright on the sides of the road past your main headlights

*Backed by our famous True Lifetime Warranty
*Free UPGRADED shipping within the US (YES FREE)


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Purchased and installed my deautoLED interior kit. I love it. So bright. Now I need to figure out how to get the puddle lights installed


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Purchased and installed my deautoLED interior kit. I love it. So bright. Now I need to figure out how to get the puddle lights installed


Thanks for the feedback. We appreciate it.

The touareg is a big car so the LEDs are needed for the interior! We have custom LEDs for each location: domes, puddle, trunk etc. Too many companies are simply buying bulk 194 model and throwing them in all areas. That is NO good.

For anyone else that wants a set:
https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-touareg-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather
->FREE Shipping within the US
->TRUE Lifetime Warranty


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our facebook group for future discounts & deals exclusive to our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------

